
Show HN: Whitestorm.js – Framework for Three.js Make your 3D game in a few steps - alex2401
https://github.com/sasha240100/whitestormjs?
======
alex2401
I made this project to help people who work with Three.js to make their 3D
apps/games much faster and better.

This framework includes:

\- Module system

\- Component system

\- ReactJS integration

\- 3D physics module

\- Devtools (as modules)

